# PrimosSit&SpinDecoy??



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone ever used this electronic decoy? I would sure like some input on this. I've always liked Primos products, but I'm new to the predator scene, so I need some opinions on this decoy. Thanks, and good huntin'.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have never used one. I saw a video on youtube about it, looks okay. I use a turkey feather tied to a stick. Welcome to PT Texforce.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never used one either. I can vouch for the MOJO critter though.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have one and have used it a half dozen times. Not as active as the Mojo, but has all the movement needed to attract attention. I found mine last spring in a Wally World on clearence for $12.00 so the price was perfect.


----------



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow !! $12, I would say so, 220. Is the stake good enough to spike into hard ground?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> I have one and have used it a half dozen times. Not as active as the Mojo, but has all the movement needed to attract attention. I found mine last spring in a Wally World on clearence for $12.00 so the price was perfect.


Holy Schnikies !!

I took my MOJO off of the stake and put it on an old tri-pod it gets it up higher than the grass.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Texforce said:


> Wow !! $12, I would say so, 220. Is the stake good enough to spike into hard ground?


I have had it in fairly hard ground. The stake is strong enough, the weak point is where the stake screws into the body. i'm in process of mounting it to my new Alpha Dogg caller now. I'll have a better review after the last weekend of this mounth on a three day hunt, if the weather holds. Last hunt got cancelled by a snow storm.


----------



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

I was wondering if it would mount to the Alpha Dogg. A buddy of mine just ordered one of those calls. I appreciate the input, and look forward to a report after the big hunt coming up for you, 220. Good luck, and get after 'em.


----------



## pc3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Texforce said:


> I was wondering if it would mount to the Alpha Dogg. A buddy of mine just ordered one of those calls. I appreciate the input, and look forward to a report after the big hunt coming up for you, 220. Good luck, and get after 'em.


Please let us know how he puts this decoy on to his Alpha Dogg when he has done it. Im considering options for decoys for the alpha dogg I have on order.

cheers pc3


----------

